# New Hornby slot cars



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.esnips.com/web/new01


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok but where can us new worlders pick these cars up? I really like those A1gp cars sweet!


dave


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

coach61 said:


> Ok but where can us new worlders pick these cars up? I really like those A1gp cars sweet!
> 
> 
> dave


I want some too. I really wish someone in the states would step up and be a "authorized" dealer. 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I can buy the sets, but they are £50 each


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> I really wish someone in the states would step up and be a "authorized" dealer.
> 
> GP


What about Dash motorsports?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I really wish someone in the states would step up and be a "authorized" dealer.


What about YOU?

Dan appears to be quite heavily engaged in his own slot car manufacturing venture these days.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> What about YOU?
> 
> Dan appears to be quite heavily engaged in his own slot car manufacturing venture these days.


Who are you referring to? Me or Deane? 

GP


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I can buy the sets, but they are £50 each


Ouch. Are they selling the cars individually or set only? 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> Ouch. Are they selling the cars individually or set only?
> 
> GP


Sets only.


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Anybody try Scalextric USA or Proffessor Motor for these??

Enough people email scalextric USA and if they dont have them yet, they might decide to bring them in!!

Just a thought


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've bought Micro-Scalextric from Nostalgia Hobby at the long Island Beer's show in the past.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*micro-scalextric*

EBAY has a bunch for sale


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I have been interested in purchasing MicroScalextric for a while, but on e Bay you have to buy from UK typically. Plus, I haven't seen any replacement parts (braided pick ups) that you could purchase to support a new line of cars. I certainly would purchase from Nostalgia Hobbies, especially if he has replacement parts. He is a great guy to work with.

Jim


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*micro*

When you buy these cars new they come with extra shoes/ braids, tires complete repair kit, just like tomy or tyco had . Go to "njhobby" on ebay and look around. you can go to his web site. Sells them moc, there are nice cars I like them, but a little on the heavy side. :wave:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

*micro*



Montoya1 said:


> I can buy the sets, but they are £50 each




How much is that in US dollars


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

About $94 US dollars.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> EBAY has a bunch for sale


Yes, but not the A1GP cars. 

GP


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I emailed Scalextric-USA and asked about MicroSCX cars and this is the response I received: 
[QOUTE]Greg, 
The Micro Scalextric line is not imported into the US at this time. If you are interested in purchasing any of these items you will probably have to order them from overseas. You could start at www.hornby.com and see if they have what you are looking for. 
Kind Regards, 
Matt Messer
Scalextric USA[/QOUTE] 

Oh well.  

GP


----------

